# 30# dolphin, limit of snapper, 8/14



## Steel Hooked (Jun 29, 2009)

Late report from Friday, got our limit of snapper and headed out to some AJ and grouper holes, was dropping down a bait and Brent yells big dolphin, big dolphin!!!!! I stop droping and start reeling up to grab a jig I was expecting maybe an 8-12lb dolphin I looked down and all I can see is a huge dolphin!!! I stop the bait and back way of the drag, bam fish on, the fish runs away from the boat makes one jump an comes to the boat, we gaff the fish and in the boat comes the dolphin, that is when all heck breaks lose, the fish is as green as can be, I can't get back to fish boxes to open them, then the 16oz lead gets tail wrapped and the back of the boat is getting beat to pieces, I am finally able to get the fish in the boat, and no gel coat in missing!!!!!!! Brent has already strated chumming and keeping the other two dolphin around the boat rig up again and put out another bait, bam fish on, this one makes a long run away from the boat then charges the boat then runs away from the boat makes several jumps and runs before we are able to gaff the fish, this one goes directly into the fish box!The third dolphin decides to leave. Didn't get the AJs but got the dolphin the biggest was 30lbs.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice phins.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

very nice! gotta gaff that fish straight to the box. good thing someone didnt get hurt. those are some stud dolphin though for sure


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice. Y'all are having a heckuva season.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great fish there. them surprise visit are sometimes the best ones.


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

I'm very jelous, mine are always tiny. Dolphins are my favorite. Good job!


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow, those are some monster cows. Great job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Great report, Awesome pics!


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

nice fish so good eating there!!!


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

Man i hate i missed that trip looks like yall had a great trip!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

great lookin cows.. i bet they tasted purty damn good huh?


----------



## Steel Hooked (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks, for all the replies, we had a blast catching and eating those dolphins, by the Fourhooks don't bring the bananna boat sunscreen next time.


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice job


----------

